# pro-peptides



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have read through loads of stuff on these and i am still very confused. Could anyone give me an idots guide? And i mean real simple as my head is spinning with all the science stuff.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

What peptides are you asking about, there are an almost endless number of them out there?


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> What peptides are you asking about, there are an almost endless number of them out there?


I have mainly seen stuff about GHRP, CJC, IGF.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Jim206152 said:


> I have mainly seen stuff about GHRP, CJC, IGF.


Ghrp (6 or 2) + cjc (get mod grf, it's fast acting) make your pituary over excrete it's own growth hormone.

Igf is what a large portion of gh converts to in the body and is thought to be one of the largest mediators of gh in the body.

Best thing to do is read as much as possible, take in what you can, read some more and then ask specific questions.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Ghrp (6 or 2) + cjc (get mod grf, it's fast acting) make your pituary over excrete it's own growth hormone.
> 
> Igf is what a large portion of gh converts to in the body and is thought to be one of the largest mediators of gh in the body.
> 
> Best thing to do is read as much as possible, take in what you can, read some more and then ask specific questions.


So am I right in thinking GHRP-2, GHRP-6, GRF1-44 and IGF-1, all stimulate the release and synthesis of growth hormone. And increase protein synthesis? which in turn may increase tissue growth?

Are they worth taking without any aas?, and if so which would be best to take with the goal of putting on lean muscle mass?

From what i can find on the internet the only negative(or positive, depending on how you look at it) side effect is an increased appertite, is this correct?

Sorry for all the questions, but i am very interested in this but confused as fkuc:confused1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Jim206152 said:


> So am I right in thinking GHRP-2, GHRP-6, GRF1-44 and IGF-1, all stimulate the release and synthesis of growth hormone. And increase protein synthesis? which in turn may increase tissue growth?
> 
> Are they worth taking without any aas?, and if so which would be best to take with the goal of putting on lean muscle mass?
> 
> ...


IGF is a synthetic copy of natural hormone, but the rest you list stimulate natural release of GH.

GH promotes growth of new muscle fibres whereas AAS promotes growth of existing fibres.

AAS is much better option for putting on mass. I wouldn't wory about peptides unless you're pretty advanced, unless you have an injury, particularly tendon/ligament related in which case they're very useful.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> GH promotes growth of new muscle fibres whereas AAS promotes growth of existing fibres.


So would you ultimately end up with different shaped muscles? Sorry if that sounds a little silly im new to this too. How come growth of existing fibres is better than promoting the growth of new ones?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Barker said:


> So would you ultimately end up with different shaped muscles? Sorry if that sounds a little silly im new to this too. How come growth of existing fibres is better than promoting the growth of new ones?


It's not better, it's just easier, quicker and cheaper


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

So would ghrp not benifit those that are not advanced?

Also bit of topic but has anyone had isues with gastric emptying?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Nemises said:


> So would ghrp not benifit those that are not advanced?
> 
> Also bit of topic but has anyone had isues with gastric emptying?


Its not it wont benefit them but the effects of gh are quite subtle in comparison to aas.

The peptides have been known to speed gastric emptying, yes


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

cheers guys


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

This may sound daft, but I have severely damaged my ligament/tendons in the bottom of my foot to the point I've been struggling to walk on it anymore than 5 mins without excruciating pain.

Would GHRP-6 possibly help it?

I'm actually not ar$ed about the other side of the peptide, more for helping heal an injury.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

The healing benefits of GH are widely documented, not least on this forum mate, off of the top of my head, JW, Dutch Scott & RS have all used these peptides and GH for healing purposes.

I've personally just got my mum started on it for her arthritis

I'd 100% advise you to use a GHRH (most common is Mod GRF 1-29) with it though


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Lol, I'm totally lost dude :lol:

So GHRP-6 is best with another peptide is what you're saying?

Sorry mate, I'm fcukin useless with peptides, :lol:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

GHRP (either 6 or 2) and GHRH (most people call it cjc but its actualy not)

They work in synergy together to create a nice big natty gh pulse, most use around 100mcg of each x 3 a day.

Drop me a pm if your really stuck mate


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

StephenC said:


> GHRP (either 6 or 2) and GHRH (most people call it cjc but its actualy not)
> 
> They work in synergy together to create a nice big natty gh pulse, most use around 100mcg of each x 3 a day.
> 
> Drop me a pm if your really stuck mate


I thought CJC was long acting, and thus only required 2 shots of 500mcg a week????


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> I thought CJC was long acting, and thus only required 2 shots of 500mcg a week????


Real CJC does yes, but the GH release profile it creates is a GH bleed more akin to a females GH release pattern and not the pulsatile effect we are after as bb'ers.

Most labs were producing CJC 1295 without the DAC complex (short acting) which is actually known as Modified Growth Release Factor 1-29 as real CJC is expensive to make and unstable.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Real CJC does yes, but the GH release profile it creates is a GH bleed more akin to a females GH release pattern and not the pulsatile effect we are after as bb'ers.
> 
> Most labs were producing CJC 1295 without the DAC complex (short acting) which is actually known as Modified Growth Release Factor 1-29 as real CJC is expensive to make and unstable.


Cool, thanks


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> The healing benefits of GH are widely documented, not least on this forum mate, off of the top of my head, JW, Dutch Scott & RS have all used these peptides and GH for healing purposes.
> 
> I've personally just got my mum started on it for her arthritis
> 
> I'd 100% advise you to use a GHRH (most common is Mod GRF 1-29) with it though


Would this do anything for tennis elbow?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Is tennis elbow not just tendon pain? If so then yes


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Is tennis elbow not just tendon pain? If so then yes


Def tennis elbow mate, docs got me on Naproxen, but these do FA


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tennis elbow is a form of tendonitis, which is an inflammation of tendons/ligaments.

GH helps increase collagen synthesis and so can help heal damaged tendons, but whether it can calm down inflamed ones is another matter.

I would look at treatment from a professional, rest and/or anti-inflammatories.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Real CJC does yes, but the GH release profile it creates is a GH bleed more akin to a females GH release pattern and not the pulsatile effect we are after as bb'ers.
> 
> Most labs were producing CJC 1295 without the DAC complex (short acting) which is actually known as Modified Growth Release Factor 1-29 as real CJC is expensive to make and unstable.


so does any other protein peptide cause a bleed similar to cjc1295?

was wanting to use cjc1295 and igf-lr3 on the days i dont use HGH

looking at using TASH peps as theve a good rep


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Tennis elbow is a form of tendonitis, which is an inflammation of tendons/ligaments.
> 
> GH helps increase collagen synthesis and so can help heal damaged tendons, but whether it can calm down inflamed ones is another matter.
> 
> I would look at treatment from a professional, rest and/or anti-inflammatories.


cheers mate, but rest aint an option. haha


----------

